# Old Martin Jaguar



## palmer (Sep 23, 2003)

I found an older Martin Jaguar. I think from the mid 80's. It has a forward mounted wood grip that can be adjusted for different draw lengths and basically results in a built in overdraw since the arrow rest hole is way behind the grip. It is a target black color with Martin written in gold lettering on the limbs. No tags anywhere.

Anybody know more about this bow? Is it actually worth anything?


----------

